# Problem with female dog trying to mount?



## clnewberry1 (May 21, 2008)

My Beagle is one year old and spayed (2 weeks ago). We have had her only 3 weeks so I have no idea if this is new behavior or an ongoing problem. 

She likes to get in my lap and one day she smelled my body. She instantlly tried to mount me. I was very surprised I didn't think female dogs had the instinct to do this. I thought maybe it was just me. However my daughter was taking a bath and when she got out she tried to do the same to her, it scared her. She has tried several times to mount my son too. I kennel her when I can't watch her but she hadn't tried to do it for a few days so I took a shower and left her out of the kennel. My kids were watching cartoons and my daughter was on the floor and there was Roxy on her back. I got out of the shower and took her off and put her in her kennel until I was done getting dressed. 

I guess I really don't care why she does it how do I stop it? I have searched the net and found mostly it's a dominance issue but a trainer that I called said no we just haven't set boundaries for her. I am not sure what that means. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Crystal


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

how are you handling it when you catch her? 
What do you say to the dog? Does she stop if you touch her, or say no,
or do you have to peel the dog off your kids as it ignores you?


----------



## clnewberry1 (May 21, 2008)

I say off and no and pull her off my son, he is only two and is confused and not sure how get her off. He does say off too and no no doggy. I push her off me almost before she tries now. This morning my daughter was saying off and she wouldn't get off so she stood up which pushed the dog off. She is 6 and can push her off, my son is the only one who can't.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

clnewberry1 said:


> I say off and no and pull her off my son, he is only two and is confused and not sure how get her off. He does say off too and no no doggy. I push her off me almost before she tries now. This morning my daughter was saying off and she wouldn't get off so she stood up which pushed the dog off. She is 6 and can push her off, my son is the only one who can't.



Try to redirect the dogs attention. Also try to catch it _before_ it starts. There is alot of body language as a dog sets up to mount. I ussually poke my dog sharply enough to get his attention and say "uh uh" if i see hes thinking about it. (you can use no, or whatever you want) 

Once you have their attention, lead the dog away and do som'thing else with her. 

Make sure your not repeating the command more than twice, (one time calm, second time forceful, but not angry) if you say it over and over, it looses meaning and the dog will ignore you. 

You may want to say "off" as your peeling her off your kids so she will associate a sound with an action. Rather then, "off" then removing her. 



The standing up thing is also a good idea IMO, a dog being mounted that didn't like it would also "move away".

Also you say "push" her off. Some dogs like the attention of being pushed, maybe try a less pleasant mode of removal? Without hurting her of corse.


----------



## clnewberry1 (May 21, 2008)

I am very bad with saying the commands many times. 

I typically redirect her so it's been minimal the times she has tried to do it. 

Is this unusual for a female dog?


----------



## filox (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello clnewberry1,

Your dog is just been a dog...

1st. the mounting has nothing to do with sex... if that worries you. How ever, it has to do with dominance. She is the new dog and is trying to find its place on the pack. 

Have she been trough basic training. I mean, does she sits, stays, down on command... 

If not, this is a good time to teach her... if you don’t have experience training a dog, look for a positive reinforcement professional near you.

Also besides the training, I will recommend that you Google "NILIF" and read and apply. The training is important because she will learn trough it to listen to you and your kids... also is a great tool to redirect behaviors... if she starts doing something you don’t want.. Simply call sit down stay... and you just redirected her attention... And NILIF. when practiced by all members of the family teaches the dog who is in control...

Now. change will not happen over night, beagles have a reputation of been some what stubborn breed.... So patience and work, patience and work, patience and work and in time you will have a well behaved dog that you will enjoy.

Cheers.

P.D. 
Also I recommend that you read some books on dog behavior and training... 
Dog whisperer by Paul Owens (not the other guy) and the other side of the leash... are two good ones to start with...


----------

